# Post your " killer deck views "



## StingRayCaretaker (May 2, 2015)

Living in the midwest can be a challenge at times.  They say we have four seasons, but forget to mention two are winter.  Two recent scenes. 

View attachment IMG_0949.jpg


View attachment IMG_0988.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2015)

Here is my SoCal back deck. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2015)

This is from our freak snowstorm. Still from my yard. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2015)

I got you both beat. Here is my killer view presently.... 

View attachment 1335317479884.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2015)

But when I have time to visit my vacation house, this is my view... 

View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2015)

Someday soon I will probably have a place pretty close to that one.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 2, 2015)

havasu said:


> But when I have time to visit my vacation house, this is my view...



That is not great ...... its breath taking.  
How about buying " guest privileges " for our frigid months?  I have to find a temporary retreat in Arizona.  We had a good time there last winter.


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2015)

SRC, we have many snowbirds who come in the late fall, and stay through spring. Hell, they even have a senior citizen gathering place, where bingo is played daily. if you aren't that old, we have a casino that is walking distance or a quick golf cart ride. 

Chris, many places for sale down there. You should stay at my place and go viewing properties. I have a hidden key for you when you are ready.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2015)

I'm ready!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 4, 2015)

Drinking morning coffe and hanging out with my best friend. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 4, 2015)

No better way to start the day.  Couple metal flowers don't hurt either !


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2015)

My wife put me on a diet this week, I'm starving. I would cheat but I want to prove it's easy and doesn't bother me so I will starve quietly.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 11, 2015)

With so much great food to test ( and explore ) I can understand why it can be a challenge.  Especially when everyones metabolism works great, except yours.  Thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

I lost 8 pounds in four days then couldn't take the starving anymore.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 11, 2015)

You have me beat by 3 days 8 hours.  I lose it, then gain it back.  6'4 @ 225.  Would love to be under 200 but don't see it happening.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

I'm 6'3" 260. I'm stocky but not that stocky. I could get back to 240 and be happy. I also lose it than gain it back. I can either starve and work at it or be fat and happy.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 12, 2015)

I believe your body knows what it needs to function correctly.  I love good food too much but why go through life in a VW beetle when the heart wants a Corvette.  You only live once so grab a seat and hold on.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2015)

I like good food and I like beer, that combo is not good if I want to be a bikini model.


----------



## havasu (May 14, 2015)

You should come here and help me work at the new house. I'm so busy that I don't have time to eat. It sure is a hell of a diet.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 23, 2015)

Waiting for more of those  "Golden State " views.  Come on tend setters, local scenery also appreciated. ( the prancing horse, Porsche, Bugatti, Alfa type )


----------

